# Boycott iphone 5



## volcan (Sep 11, 2012)

To all of you who think think about the well being of Chinese workers, boycott IPhone 5!!! 
We can't let giant companies with such profit to ignore basic human rights and force people to work like animals for a small unreasonable salary. I live in china and hate to see Chinese workers used as slaves!!! We need to show to the big companies that this is not a way of doing business and they are the first who must show the right way and respect their workers. 
In 2010, more than a dozen Foxconn workers attempted to commit suicide over the course of several months. They also force vocational students to work as part of its internship program. Foxconn denies the allegation, and has stated the workers are free to leave the program at anytime. But how can those poor workers change factories so easily and ensure income?
As long as Apple do not show respect to their workers I will never buy any Apple product. Please make a difference and do the same! Write it to who ever what's to hear it, one day, even Apple will have to do efforts. 
Thank you for your attention and action.

Marc


----------



## xyb553166 (Aug 25, 2012)

Your are very brave, I am with you


----------



## volcan (Sep 11, 2012)

xyb553166 said:


> Your are very brave, I am with you


Thank you... Hope more will join. We need to send a message to those crooked companies. We do not use and buy products from un-respectful, abusing, polluting companies.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hold on*

I lived in China for quit some time, as an expat and someone that was very respectful of living in a foreign country. Heck, I'm moving to Dubai in mid October. I respect your concern, and I don't totally disagree with what your saying, you have left out some key points that need to be said. One, Apple is doing as mush as it can to fix or slowly make progress on a number of issues with the Chinese government and how work conditions run on a day to day. That being said, if your really felt the need to boycott, why stop at Apple. Almost everything electronic is made in China or in similar conditions. Apple is in the lime light and has made vast changes of improvement over every other tech company combined. Is it perfect, no. Are they working on it more than other manufactures, yes! Another thing that bugs me about this and other similar debates is salary. Yes, they get paid very low wages(I'm not comfortable with this), but I could eat(and did quite often) a 15 cent(USD) breakfast a 40-60 cent lunch and a 40-80 cent dinner. I'm talking veggies, protein the works. People leave out the cost of living differences all the time in this discussion. The worlds not perfect, I like that you put this thread together. We can only hope that in time things will get better. 

Cheers,
David

BTW do you own a mobile or any other computer/tech device? If so(obviously your on a web forum) your contributing to the problem like everyone else. I do feel slightly less dirty knowing Apples popularity has shinned light on this issue, and might be the only ones working on it.


----------



## volcan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi David. 

Again Foxconn is in the first page of the news. 
"New York-based China Labor Watch reported that 3,000 to 4,000 workers at the Foxconn plant in the central China's Zhengzhou city went on strike Friday over increased quality control demands and having to work during an extended national holiday."
I strongly believe Apple and Foxconn could do way better to improve the workforce situation in China as well as in Taiwan. The workers are showing their power to fight back when a company is scrupulous and do not respect basic rights, it's their right and they take advantage of it. If really Apple would care, they could put so much pressure on Foxconn that things would change in a blink of the eyes. 
Of course, other companies is also taking advantage of the cheap workforce in china, but Apple is to be on top of all others and if I point on them, it's because they should lead others and start to be ethically correct with people they employ directly or indirectly. They have the power, capital and fame to change things. If they really would, they could. 
Again! Boycott Apple as long as they don't show the right example. See, I work in a similar field, all this companies try to save money and be the cheapest, it ruins our system, economy and jobs. It's not right and we need to show our disagreement.


----------



## volcan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi FYI,
That is why Apple products should be manufactured in the USA, be a big job provider and at least respect employees. Now should we forget what Apple is doing in China because we talk about "Chinese" employees? Their feelings and hunger are same weather they live in china, Europe or America. 
Those same companies wanted globalization to take advantage of cheap workforce and make mega profits. Now it's our duty to give them a message and disagree with their method. We buy their stuff, we can decide if we care about what we believe in or not. I believe I need to take action and believe what I do is right. I care about human around the world not only my country citizens or wealthy countries.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Word on the street is that Google might be looking into making Android phones in the US. If that happens, I'll drop Apple overnight.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wonder if any of you have been inside Foxconn factories or that of any producer? I have worked a couple of years in Apple (and live in China for about 12 years now) and I can tell you that they truly try to improve the conditions at their manufacturing sites. The fact that workers work 12 hrs a day is not because of Apple but because of the unlimited wish of Chinese to get rich, it's almost in their genes. 
Anyway boycotting any brand does not make a difference as 90% of exported devices are produced in China. Only if you buy a device in Japan or Korea from a domestic brand you might get something made local. 
If someone should change its the Chinese government creating decent labor laws protecting workers (like there are rules in the US or EU) and a control on these.
I am not defending corporate behavior here but we (and our wish to end up with a high $$$$ 401K) are the ground for the outsourcing behavior. China was purely a logical choice because of the large domestic potential.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

volcan said:


> To all of you who think think about the well being of Chinese workers, boycott IPhone 5!!!
> We can't let giant companies with such profit to ignore basic human rights and force people to work like animals for a small unreasonable salary. I live in china and hate to see Chinese workers used as slaves!!! We need to show to the big companies that this is not a way of doing business and they are the first who must show the right way and respect their workers.
> In 2010, more than a dozen Foxconn workers attempted to commit suicide over the course of several months. They also force vocational students to work as part of its internship program. Foxconn denies the allegation, and has stated the workers are free to leave the program at anytime. But how can those poor workers change factories so easily and ensure income?
> As long as Apple do not show respect to their workers I will never buy any Apple product. Please make a difference and do the same! Write it to who ever what's to hear it, one day, even Apple will have to do efforts.
> ...


.
I am sorry to tell you, but I think you are being pathetic.
I mean that in a nice way.

If they workers at Foxconn don't like the job, I am sure there is a whole line of people outside the gate, who would be happy to step up to the mark.

It's not as if they have to work in chains and handcuffs.
They are free to leave and find alternative employment.

Are they "Slaves" as you suggest?
NO, not one little bit are they slaves.
Don't be a drama queen.

I think one needs to wake up a little.

Graham


----------



## ikreton (Oct 29, 2012)

I find either side hard to agree with completely. There seems to be too much mystery around both sides. Apple has done a lot of good for many communities, so I don't know if I'm ready to jump ship.


----------

